# CS:Source server problem - No-body can join???



## to6y (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi. I need help with this game that i have on steam, called counterstrike:source. I can connect to other people's servers, and play on theirs, but whenever I create my own server on CS, no-body can join! Apparently it just says there is no ping, no ip and no player ect... So can somebody please tell me what to do? My dad won't let me tamper with the firewall unless I have a tutorial or something...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Here is a list of all the ports needed to run a Counter Strike server properly:

Incoming UDP to local destination 27015.
Outgoing UDP to remote destination 27010, 27012.
Outgoing TCP to remote destination 5273.
Outgoing TCP to remote destination 7002. 

Full instructions for setting up a Counter Strike server: *http://server.counter-strike.net/server.php?cmd=howto&show=windows*


----------

